# Linton Johnson III...muscles into rotation..



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

sounds like Scott is really pleased with Linton. He's been doing well in training camp and he's put on about 15lbs. 

_"He came to camp in probably the best condition of athletes we have," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. _ 


Link


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Remember his first Hornet game? He was on that day.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

This guy is built like a tank physically. I remember when he came into Nets camp last year he looked liked a shorter version of Ben Wallace without the fro.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea supermati. I remember that. :biggrin:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lookin pretty diesel if you ask me


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^Definitely.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol i remember seeing this guy at avis in san antonio when the spurs were on their championship run. he tried renting a car but couldnt because he was days shy of being the renting age, i dont remember if it was 21 or 24, nice to see hes doing good


----------

